# Is this normal??



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

My 8 month old pup has this discharge coming from her vulva the best way I can describe it is it looks like puss. Its a whitish color and is thick, and smells like pennies. She is not fixed yet and just wanted to ask you guys if this is normal for a female dog or should I bring her to the vet?


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Smegma probably. I just took my girl to the vet for the same thing. Antibiotics cleared it up.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would bring her to the vet. They aren't supposed to be smelly there.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Well I've been looking it up and people are telling me it happens when they are about to go in heat for the first time does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My guess is that she's going into heat. The "smelling like pennies" could be from a bit of blood mixed in with the discharge. If she is acting normal in all other ways, you can give it a few days to see if she goes into heat. Is her vulva swollen? When a bitch goes into heat her vulva will get really big. Is she urinating like normal? If she had a UTI she would pee excessively, or look like she's trying to pee, but nothing is coming out. Vaginitis is also a possibility, but the smell is more sour than like pennies. (I think pennies smell like blood tastes, like when you bite your lip so starting her heat would make sense to me). She is the right age for heat. Keep an eye, and if the discharge starts to smell differently, or gets yellow or greenish, a trip to the vet would be in order.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. She is a bit swollen and i've also noticed that my mother in-laws un neutered dog is paying more attention to her. (he is only 5 months) I don't think its a UTI because she hasn't isn't peeing more frequently. Is there any advantage to fix her before or after she goes into heat??


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Little Boss said:


> Thanks for the advice. She is a bit swollen and i've also noticed that my mother in-laws un neutered dog is paying more attention to her. (he is only 5 months) I don't think its a UTI because she hasn't isn't peeing more frequently. Is there any advantage to fix her before or after she goes into heat??


If her heat is starting already, you should wait until at least a month after her heat ends. I have heard it's easiest on their body not to do it right after the heat with all the hormones and stuff messed up.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They can spay while she's in heat. If there are unaltered dogs around her I would just go ahead and do it before she gets prego on accident. All it takes is one person to make a mistake and let them out together.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Vaginitis is common in females and that is a yellowish greenish sometime smells just a bit ooze coming from a vulva. It can be treated with antibiotics or sometimes clears up on it's own. Funny that the vet from the above post said it was smegma. Smegma comes from the male penis and needs no antibiotics, anyone with an adult male and normally intact can say the green yellow ooze is normal as long as it is not foul smelling, it does have smell but not foul. Now I could be wrong and Deb if you read this and I am wrong correct me! I have never heard discharge from a female called smegma it is always referred to in males and is normal and no treatment is required. All the years I was a vet tech vaginitis is completely different from smegma and the two are not related.

Back to the OP if it was my bitch would put her on antibiotics for a week and it should clear up, don't have antibiotics? a quick trip to the vet and your good to go.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well there is an advatage of preventing mammary cancer by 85% if you get her fixed before her first heat, if she is IN heat i would keep her away from other dogs and wait untill she comes out then get her fixed. by doing it before her second heat you reduce the risk of mammary cancer by 65% its not 85 but hey still a good percentage =D. good luck and id get her to the vet asap just in case she is not going into heat then maybe you can have her sch to be fixed asap because if she is not now she will be going into heat pretty soon


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Vaginitis is common in females and that is a yellowish greenish sometime smells just a bit ooze coming from a vulva. It can be treated with antibiotics or sometimes clears up on it's own. Funny that the vet from the above post said it was smegma. Smegma comes from the male penis and needs no antibiotics, anyone with an adult male and normally intact can say the green yellow ooze is normal as long as it is not foul smelling, it does have smell but not foul. Now I could be wrong and Deb if you read this and I am wrong correct me! I have never heard discharge from a female called smegma it is always referred to in males and is normal and no treatment is required. All the years I was a vet tech vaginitis is completely different from smegma and the two are not related.
> 
> Back to the OP if it was my bitch would put her on antibiotics for a week and it should clear up, don't have antibiotics? a quick trip to the vet and your good to go.


My vet didn't call it smegma. I kept referring to it as smegma. I don't know if it's my maleness getting in the way of saying vagi....vaginitis. LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Pancake said:


> My vet didn't call it smegma. I kept referring to it as smegma. I don't know if it's my maleness getting in the way of saying vagi....vaginitis. LOL


That's hilarious, my friends and I used to throw that word (smegma) around in high school We were so cool Thanks for the flashback!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Aireal said:


> well there is an advatage of preventing mammary cancer by 85% if you get her fixed before her first heat, if she is IN heat i would keep her away from other dogs and wait untill she comes out then get her fixed. by doing it before her second heat you reduce the risk of mammary cancer by 65% its not 85 but hey still a good percentage =D. good luck and id get her to the vet asap just in case she is not going into heat then maybe you can have her sch to be fixed asap because if she is not now she will be going into heat pretty soon


That actually has been proven to be unfounded many don't buy into percentage they are claiming. I am one of them. I say keep them intact till they are mature then S/N if you want. JMO


----------

